# Cool Old Picture



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

My dad just emailed this old picture to me. This bunch looks like some tough old hombres. My grandpa is in the middle of the front row in the white t-shirt. His 2 brothers-in-law, my great Uncle Tug and Uncle Floyd are the two all the way to the left on the back row. They have all passed on. Good men.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Cool Pic 8) Where is the Sunnyside Mine?


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

bowgy said:


> Where is the Sunnyside Mine?


East of Price in Carbon County. The mine is no longer there.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I might have family in that pic. There is a long line of my family that lived in Price/Wellington that worked in those mines. In fact I still have some family in that area working mines.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

My family is from Goshen and Eureka. Those miners are a tuff bunch. Great old photo.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i like the hard hats they have on im glad mine isnt like them though


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

When I worked out of Price I used to spend a lot of time up around those old mines in Sunnysice, and Coloumbia. There are also tons of chuckers up there but on private land with no firearms alowed.


----------

